# Had some fun today!



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Thought you all might enjoy these pictures. Was definitely one of the more interesting jobs I have done. I learned a lot about honey bees. I bid the job as a "live-removal" and it was approved. Fun day!


















































































That pic came out a little fuzzy. Hard to take pics in a bee suit. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I haven't messed with bees in about 25 years. 


Looks like fun, did you relocate the hive? and keep producing honey for your own use?


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

No, I just paid an apiarist to do the job. And I got to hang out and take pics. He took all the bees and comb. I think I'll ask him for a jar of the honey once he prepares it. I tasted some of it on site and it was incredible. Very different than the junk from the grocery store. Kinda like real maple syrup vs. Aunt Jemima.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

ADP LLC said:


> Thought you all might enjoy these pictures. Was definitely one of the more interesting jobs I have done. I learned a lot about honey bees. I bid the job as a "live-removal" and it was approved. Fun day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes. I'm allergic and my knees get weak around those.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I believe honey is the one food that cannot spoil...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

ADP LLC said:


> No, I just paid an apiarist to do the job. And I got to hang out and take pics. He took all the bees and comb. I think I'll ask him for a jar of the honey once he prepares it. I tasted some of it on site and it was incredible. Very different than the junk from the grocery store. Kinda like real maple syrup vs. Aunt Jemima.


The family of Russian immigrants across the street from me have bee hives and we get our honey from them, I love it! 
One day I asked him about the hives and he took me right up to them, me wearing shorts and a t-shirt. He opens it up & pulls out a comb, bees everywhere. He said he very seldom gets stung and usually only when he accidentally smashes one or something like that. 
I like having all the honey bees around, it's the wasps & yellow jackets I could do without.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I believe honey is the one food that cannot spoil...


The only food...


Did you guys relocate them??? there had to be a Queen in there and...here at least...bee keepers will pay good money for them....

We've had a couple "swarms that we have had to have removed the Bee guy gave us 250 a piece for them....


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

The bee man relocated them. And yes people will pay you to do swarm removal. Structural removal on the other hand is a less desired procedure among bee keepers. At first I tried to do a removal for bees and comb exchange type deal and no one was interested until the money started speaking. His quote was pretty low so it worked out well. :thumbup:


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



Cleanupman said:


> The only food...
> 
> 
> Did you guys relocate them??? there had to be a Queen in there and...here at least...bee keepers will pay good money for them....
> ...



Wow thats top dollar for an unidentified swarm, I can get one from the local producer and know exactly what subspecies I am getting for like $125


----------

